# Audi RS3 Announced!!



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

*Edit via [email protected]: We've added our own original story complete with some unique info and a few more photos including the interior option with red trim (also in vents). See it HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/revealed-new-audi-rs-3-sportback/*


http://blog.caranddriver.com/hot-hatch-or-hottest-hatch-audi-rs3-debuts-packing-367-horsepower/

So, yeah, Audi is launching an über A3 in the form of the new RS3 Sportback. Powered by a turbocharged 2.5-liter inline five-cylinder engine, it pays respect to Audi’s proud history of five-cylinder Quattro rally cars.

We loved the previous-generation RS3 hatch, and this one promises to be even better. Power rises from 340 to 367 horsepower, and maximum torque is rated at 343 lb-ft and available from 1625 to 5550 rpm. The power is channeled to all four wheels through a seven-speed “wet” dual-clutch automatic; a manual transmission, disappointingly, is not available. Zero to 62 mph is said to take 4.3 seconds, and top speed is governed at either 155 mph or—if you pay for it—174 mph. That latter figure is higher than in the compact Mercedes-Benz CLA45 and GLA45 AMG models.

The engine will exhale through an active exhaust that can open post-muffler flaps for a fuller sound depending on load and engine speed. The five-pot utilizes an iron block, is hand-assembled by a team in Györ, Hungary, and has max boost pressure of 18.9 psi. The compression ratio stands at 10.0:1.

In a segment first, Audi will offer carbon-ceramic brakes up front, where they’ll be pinched by eight-piston calipers, and Audi has calibrated the Quattro all-wheel drive system for more tail-happy dynamics. As the previous car was a bit difficult to rotate midcorner, this is a welcome shift. A brake-based torque-vectoring system is present and can act on either the front or the rear axle, while the suspension has been beefed up and has its own aluminum steering knuckles.

The 19-inch wheels—available in aluminum, matte gray, or glossy black—are wrapped in 235/35 rubber as standard; as an option, extrawide 255/30s are available for the front wheels. The stability-control software incorporates a Sport mode and can be fully defeated. Finally, if Audi’s weight figures are to be believed, the 3350-pound curb weight is down by some 120 pounds versus the last car. Credit the VW Group’s modular MQB architecture, which underpins the car.

The massive intakes up front feed more air to both the engine and transmission coolers, and the car also sports wider fender flares, new sill extensions, a hatchback spoiler, aluminum-look mirror caps, and a pair of exhaust cannons out back (the last two items are RS trademarks). Inside are a set of aggressive sport seats, a flat-bottomed steering wheel wrapped in leather and faux suede, and faux-suede-trimmed door panels. In Europe at least, buyers can upgrade the seats to carbon-shelled versions, although the fact that they have integrated side airbags gives us hope that they could be offered in America.

But we’d have to receive confirmation of the car itself first. Audi is still contemplating whether to offer an RS3 in the U.S., but if it did come here, it would be in the form of a four-door sedan (see our rendering here) and not as a five-door hatchback. Sedan or hatch, we like. And we want."










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PABers (Oct 6, 2012)

Carbon ceramic brakes; nice!


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

PABers said:


> Carbon ceramic brakes; nice!


Yeah that is nice, probably pretty pricey though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just posted our own story (added link to original post) but also here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/revealed-new-audi-rs-3-sportback/

Worth noting, we have a pic of the interior in black with the optional red optics. I'll post that here.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just posted our own story (added link to original post) but also here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/revealed-new-audi-rs-3-sportback/
> 
> Worth noting, we have a pic of the interior in black with the optional red optics. I'll post that here.


Thanks George! The red optics looks fantastic! What do you think the chances of the RS3 coming to the NA this time? I know they're much better this generation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

Ahh... it started... I will be check these forums and news about 528 times a day until the US availability is announced, then sleepless nights will follow until the European Delivery pick-up day


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just posted our own story (added link to original post) but also here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/revealed-new-audi-rs-3-sportback/
> 
> Worth noting, we have a pic of the interior in black with the optional red optics. I'll post that here.


^^^ That plus the Ocarbon red accent carbon trim pieces.. that would be hot.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Even if it doesn't come here, hopefully we can start sourcing some of the parts from the RS3 for our S3's where applicable.


----------



## Maddog78 (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes! Please sell it in Canada.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Paging Dan Halen...I think your next car has arrived 

:laugh:


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

araemo said:


> ^^^ That plus the Ocarbon red accent carbon trim pieces.. that would be hot.


:thumbup:


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Meh.

The term 'faux suede' in a car that starts in what I have to assume will be the low $50k's and goes from there kind of bugs me. Red optics is interesting but I was expecting a little more "Wow!".


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Kind of want that RS3 front bumper and grille. :heart:


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

This is exactly what I have been waiting for... something slotted below the M3 (too much cheddar at this stage in my life) but offering more performance than an S3 or Golf R. This car is perfect! Writing is on the wall for release in NA, so come 2 years, I will be begging the stealership to take my money


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

No stick? No thanks.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> Meh.
> 
> The term 'faux suede' in a car that starts in what I have to assume will be the low $50k's and goes from there kind of bugs me.


That same "'faux suede'" (Alcantara, as it's known) adds as much as $14K to the price of a base Ferrari FF. That's right, you're turning your nose up to a fabric that isn't even standard on a $300K Ferrari.

That said, I'm not a fan of it. But that's because I don't like the way that it feels (I'm not a fan a real suede either), not because it's "cheap".


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

jeff968 said:


> No stick? No thanks.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Am I the only one severely underwhelmed by the interior? Red optics means they painted the vanes on my vents red? I could do that in a few minutes if I wanted... And then they swapped in the interior of a 25k car?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> That same "'faux suede'" (Alcantara, as it's known) adds as much as $14K to the price of a base Ferrari FF. That's right, you're turning your nose up to a fabric that isn't even standard on a $300K Ferrari.
> 
> That said, I'm not a fan of it. But that's because I don't like the way that it feels (I'm not a fan a real suede either), not because it's "cheap".


If its actually Alcantara why not specify that then? I'm familiar with the product and much less critical of it than something with the word Faux in it that could have been any kind of material we may or may not have seen and had experience with before. Faux conjures up imagines of China town in NYC to me and I'm sure does similar things for other people in this market so I don't understand why anyone would use the term Faux vs Alcantara. Alcantara is a common term for car buyers paying attention to this kind of information this far in advance.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

misaka said:


> Am I the only one severely underwhelmed by the interior? Red optics means they painted the vanes on my vents red? I could do that in a few minutes if I wanted... And then they swapped in the interior of a 25k car?


?? Interior / dash is one of the main reasons I would rather go s3/rs3 over r. 

**red optics aside**


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> If its actually Alcantara why not specify that then?


The link to the Fourtitude article (in the first post even ) does sate that it is Alcantara. You, me and most enthusiasts know what Alcantara is. The general public does not. The general public, upon hearing that the interior has swaths of Alcantara, will wonder if that can be cured with a standard course of antibiotics. The general public can however picture "'faux suede'".


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

misaka said:


> Am I the only one severely underwhelmed by the interior? Red optics means they painted the vanes on my vents red? I could do that in a few minutes if I wanted... And then they swapped in the interior of a 25k car?












Aside from *very* general layout and the basic shape of the steering wheel, I'm not really seeing much sameness.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> Aside from *very* general layout and the basic shape of the steering wheel, I'm not really seeing much sameness.


Yeah, I don't see any similarity other than they both are cars.


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

misaka said:


> Am I the only one severely underwhelmed by the interior? Red optics means they painted the vanes on my vents red? I could do that in a few minutes if I wanted... And then they swapped in the interior of a 25k car?


Those interiors are not even in the same league, nor do they even look the same.


----------



## ramo7769 (Feb 14, 2014)

The want is strong in this one. 

I hate alcantara, but I like that it isn't overdone in that lovely interior. I love it. It speaks to me.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

Awesome. This has taken away from the lust effect of the CLA45 for me. Bring it here, sedan or hatch, manual or DSG. Don't matter. I hope I can get my supplier pricing on it.:laugh:


----------



## ramo7769 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm left wondering if most of the talk about the haldex system is rhetoric. It sounds the same as the Golf R with perhaps different programming. Haldex Gen V mounted to the rear axle, check. http://www.eurocarnews.com/media/pictorials/2608/16658.jpg Torque vectoring through the use of brakes, check. Rear bias? Not check. It sounds like the Golf R system with a rear bias programmed. Am I missing something?


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

ramo7769 said:


> I'm left wondering if most of the talk about the haldex system is rhetoric. It sounds the same as the Golf R with perhaps different programming. Haldex Gen V mounted to the rear axle, check. http://www.eurocarnews.com/media/pictorials/2608/16658.jpg Torque vectoring through the use of brakes, check. Rear bias? Not check. It sounds like the Golf R system with a rear bias programmed. Am I missing something?


The funny thing is, *every* Haldex system VAG has used has been capable of sending 100% of the torque rearward. At full Haldex lock, with the front wheels sitting on ice and the rears on dry pavement, 100% of the torque will go to the rear wheels. In the same scenario, less the ice, 50% of the torque goes rearward. That's not Haldex magic, that's physics. VAG admits as much, once you cut through the marketing BS (From the press release: *Depending on the* driving style and *coefficient of friction*, between 50 and 100 percent of the available torque can be sent to the rear axle.)

I'm almost positive that every Haldex unit has been mounted to the rear axle, too. I know it is in my uR32.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

itr_1211 said:


> +1 , minus the butt streaks on the seat


I love that John thinks he needs to copyright his poorly composed, out of focus pic of a Golf interior.


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

Color me interested and patiently waiting for Audi to take my money! 2007 S4 breaths sigh of relief at remaining daily driver, for now!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> The funny thing is, *every* Haldex system VAG has used has been capable of sending 100% of the torque rearward. At full Haldex lock, with the front wheels sitting on ice and the rears on dry pavement, 100% of the torque will go to the rear wheels. In the same scenario, less the ice, 50% of the torque goes rearward. That's not Haldex magic, that's physics. VAG admits as much, once you cut through the marketing BS (From the press release: *Depending on the* driving style and *coefficient of friction*, between 50 and 100 percent of the available torque can be sent to the rear axle.)
> 
> I'm almost positive that every Haldex unit has been mounted to the rear axle, too. I know it is in my uR32.


See some of the discussion about the new tt-s. The nice thing about the newer haldex systems is that unlike the first couple gens, the haldex clutch can be preemptively locked up, instead of not transferring anything until slip. So, the amount/timing of that lock up, possibly plus some braking the front could make it feel rather rear-biased, probably.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

araemo said:


> See some of the discussion about the new tt-s. The nice thing about the newer haldex systems is that unlike the first couple gens, the haldex clutch can be preemptively locked up, instead of not transferring anything until slip. So, the amount/timing of that lock up, possibly plus some braking the front could make it feel rather rear-biased, probably.


I think it's merely a function of power. I can get quite tail-happy (especially in low traction, but not exclusively) in my 400+hp uR32. Certainly, the Haldex system could be programmed to add under-steer, but because of the limits of a "no center diff" AWD system the rear wheels cannot be over-driven versus the fronts making for true power on over-steer regardless of when the Haldex clutches locks up.

I think you hit the nail on the head with the "feels rather rear-biased". We have gotten so used to massive amounts of intentionally cooked-in under-steer that anything less than "push straight through a corner" feels like over-steer.

/I keep thinking that the optional 255/30 series tires just for the fronts will actually take away some of that over-steer feeling.


----------



## ramo7769 (Feb 14, 2014)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> I think it's merely a function of power. I can get quite tail-happy (especially in low traction, but not exclusively) in my 400+hp uR32. Certainly, the Haldex system could be programmed to add under-steer, but because of the limits of a "no center diff" AWD system the rear wheels cannot be over-driven versus the fronts making for true power on over-steer regardless of when the Haldex clutches locks up.
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head with the "feels rather rear-biased". We have gotten so used to massive amounts of intentionally cooked-in under-steer that anything less than "push straight through a corner" feels like over-steer.
> 
> /I keep thinking that the optional 255/30 series tires just for the fronts will actually take away some of that over-steer feeling.


Right, calling any Haldex system rear biased is malarkey. 

The optional wider front tires though will only add oversteer. For example, my Corvette came with wider tires in the rear and I now run square. When I made the change, I had hellacious oversteer and needed to retune the suspension to induce understeer.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

ramo7769 said:


> Right, calling any Haldex system rear biased is malarkey.


Well, there could exist a proper 3 diff AWD set-up where the Haldex coupling is between the transfer case and rear diff...



> The optional wider front tires though will only add oversteer. For example, my Corvette came with wider tires in the rear and I now run square. When I made the change, I had hellacious oversteer and needed to retune the suspension to induce understeer.


You, of course, are correct. I knew there'd be more traction in the front with the wider tires, but then - erroneously - concluded that would lead to less over-steer.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

The R8 and Gallardo are rear biased Haldex systems ;-)


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Mcstiff said:


> The R8 and Gallardo are rear biased Haldex systems ;-)


I think you're mistaken. R8 is not haldex based. It uses a viscous coupling center diff.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

araemo said:


> I think you're mistaken. R8 is not haldex based. It uses a viscous coupling center diff.


Could have sworn I read they were but looks like not. Still, a mid or rear engined Haldex setup, where the front output is taken off the rear drive, would be rear biased.


----------



## clemster (Sep 30, 2008)

*Cheap looking wheels*

Is it just me are the wheels the cheapest looking wheels ever to appear on the top RS 3.

I am hoping they will offer the RS family of wheels similar to the RS6, which appeared on the RS Club Sport sedan concept, if not I will be driving it straight to the BBS shop.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> You, of course, are correct. I knew there'd be more traction in the front with the wider tires, but then - erroneously - concluded that would lead to less over-steer.


More over-steer is always welcome in a front engine FWD biased car. Plus more grip at the front end is not a bad thing at all, it just means the rears can break traction first which means more chance of oversteer and less chance of understeer. The more aggressive Haldex should help the car feel more neutral too!


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

clemster said:


> Is it just me are the wheels the cheapest looking wheels ever to appear on the top RS 3.
> 
> I am hoping they will offer the RS family of wheels similar to the RS6, which appeared on the RS Club Sport sedan concept, if not I will be driving it straight to the BBS shop.


I agree with you. I don't like those wheels at all. The club concept wheels are awesome, though.


----------



## Vrickle (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm anxiously awaiting the announcement of a sedan version that will be coming to the US. The power is comparable to my 09 K04 A3 but with plenty of room to grow. The technology and interior is significantly improved. And the seats will be leaps and bounds better than what I currently have (biggest gripe w/ my A3 right now)!!
If the announcement is made I will immediately start making plans to sell my A3, place an order for a new RS3, and trade in my Miata if I have to.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Autoblog's coverage quotes Audi as 'having no plans to bring it to the US'.


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Honestly I don't know how Audi would NOT put this on sale in the US. There is currently no answer to the CLA 45 AMG, and with BMW in all liklihood offering the M2, Audi would be left out. I say we get the M2 and RS3 offerings here.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

araemo said:


> Autoblog's coverage quotes Audi as 'having no plans to bring it to the US'.


I think they are referring to the hatchback/sportback and not the Sedan…the Sedan IS coming over.


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

hassenrennen said:


> I think they are referring to the hatchback/sportback and not the Sedan…the Sedan IS coming over.


This is what I understood as well: they are referring to Sportback.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

My mistake then. I doubt this would be in my price range anyways, but it is nice to dream.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Baylorguy said:


> Honestly I don't know how Audi would NOT put this on sale in the US. There is currently no answer to the CLA 45 AMG, and with BMW in all liklihood offering the M2, Audi would be left out. I say we get the M2 and RS3 offerings here.


I don't disagree with you, but performance wise the CLA45 doesn't have much of an advantage on the S3. The CLA45 obviously has more power but it kicks in later as well. 

C&D got 4.4 0-60 in the S3 and 4.2 in the CLA45, which also cost a fair amount more. 

The RS3 would murk the CLA45  now the M2 would be an interesting comparison...


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Ricky11 said:


> I don't disagree with you, but performance wise the CLA45 doesn't have much of an advantage on the S3. The CLA45 obviously has more power but it kicks in later as well.
> 
> C&D got 4.4 0-60 in the S3 and 4.2 in the CLA45, which also cost a fair amount more.
> 
> The RS3 would murk the CLA45  now the M2 would be an interesting comparison...


Good points, but it seems like C&D are the only ones that have gotten a time like that? I seem to recall motortrend and several others getting more conservative times. I really, really like the CLA... but my problem with it is the options spike it into the mid to high 50s... so to me it will be significantly more expensive for the average buyer that adds options versus a fully loaded S3... to your point, I think lots of people are asking "why would I buy that when I can get an S3?!?"

Fully loaded S3 is definitely the better buy.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Baylorguy said:


> Good points, but it seems like C&D are the only ones that have gotten a time like that? I seem to recall motortrend and several others getting more conservative times. I really, really like the CLA... but my problem with it is the options spike it into the mid to high 50s... so to me it will be significantly more expensive for the average buyer that adds options versus a fully loaded S3... to your point, I think lots of people are asking "why would I buy that when I can get an S3?!?"
> 
> Fully loaded S3 is definitely the better buy.


S3 suspension is a lot more comfortable. CLA45 transmission and throttle response seems sharper. They're both fun to drive, CLA45 feels more track-oriented, while S3 feels more "back roads"-oriented. I'd rather have the S3 as a DD, but the CLA45 was a hoot and might have an edge on the track... but who buys a 4 door sedan as a track-only car?


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

araemo said:


> S3 suspension is a lot more comfortable. CLA45 transmission and throttle response seems sharper. They're both fun to drive, CLA45 feels more track-oriented, while S3 feels more "back roads"-oriented. I'd rather have the S3 as a DD, but the CLA45 was a hoot and might have an edge on the track... but who buys a 4 door sedan as a track-only car?


Cool that you got to experience both. This would be for my daily so I would probably opt for the S3 if the RS3 is out of my budget. Definitely exciting times though... it is a good problem to have so many great cars.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Baylorguy said:


> Cool that you got to experience both. This would be for my daily so I would probably opt for the S3 if the RS3 is out of my budget. Definitely exciting times though... it is a good problem to have so many great cars.


It was a fun Saturday. Started with a C63 AMG ('cause the merc dealership had sold their last CLA45, but the sales manager wanted to get me in the door for a test drive, and claimed he could give me an awesome deal, but didn't mention price. Needless to say, even 10k off it was out of my price range... but I didn't ask until after the test drive.  ), then a 335xi sedan (manual), and then the S3 and finally a drive to another merc dealership for a CLA45.

The C63 has an awesome sounding engine, and is very luxurious inside.. definitely a nice grand tourer. The 335xi has an awesome sounding engine and just feels a bit more 'raw' than the S3 (in a good way.. without losing the refinement.. it's just feels stronger right off the line, and perhaps having a clutch pedal increased the subjective feeling of grunt a little), but the suspension is too unsettled, and finding one with magnetic ride for a test drive proved impossible. The RWD version has a better suspension, I believe.. but I want AWD for my next car. The 335 also isn't quite as fast feeling overall, though BMW offers 'M Performance' 'accessory' parts to fix that (they basically offer a factory-warranted stage 1 tune, suspension bits, LSD, etc..), but that bumps its price way up, and it started higher than the S3 when similarly equipped. Both are nice cars, certainly.

I did NOT like the interior of the CLA45. (And I don't like the exterior either). If you stuck with the base model, and didn't want navigation/etc, it's probably fine.. but that again leans more toward track day special than daily driver, in my mind. It's sporty handling was definitely superior. Just felt more like a go-kart in every way. But again.. for a daily driver, I want a supple ride for my commute as well... 

If you want to test drive them, just contact dealers.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

araemo said:


> It was a fun Saturday. Started with a C63 AMG ('cause the merc dealership had sold their last CLA45, but the sales manager wanted to get me in the door for a test drive, and claimed he could give me an awesome deal, but didn't mention price. Needless to say, even 10k off it was out of my price range... but I didn't ask until after the test drive.  ), then a 335xi sedan (manual), and then the S3 and finally a drive to another merc dealership for a CLA45.
> 
> The C63 has an awesome sounding engine, and is very luxurious inside.. definitely a nice grand tourer. The 335xi has an awesome sounding engine and just feels a bit more 'raw' than the S3 (in a good way.. without losing the refinement.. it's just feels stronger right off the line, and perhaps having a clutch pedal increased the subjective feeling of grunt a little), but the suspension is too unsettled, and finding one with magnetic ride for a test drive proved impossible. The RWD version has a better suspension, I believe.. but I want AWD for my next car. The 335 also isn't quite as fast feeling overall, though BMW offers 'M Performance' 'accessory' parts to fix that (they basically offer a factory-warranted stage 1 tune, suspension bits, LSD, etc..), but that bumps its price way up, and it started higher than the S3 when similarly equipped. Both are nice cars, certainly.
> 
> ...


Did you drive the S3 with the Mag ride? Best I have been able to do is drive a CLA250 and compare it against the A3 2.0T. I enjoyed driving the Benz compared to the A3 more. Throttle response, and fun factor for me was better in the CLA250, as well as how I was able to fit in the vehicle. The deal breaker was the ride, the ride was more choppy and harsh than my old Firehawk with the 1LE suspension. The A3 had a nice ride, but didn't seem as responsive. There has to be a happy medium somewhere. Hopefully you have a driven a CLA250, or A3 so you can compare the two to the CLA45 and S3.

All CLA45's and S3s are not in my area. I was lucky and was able to test drive a GLA45, this car I really enjoyed. Ride balance was about perfect. If it didn't have every option box checked, I may have pulled the trigger. If the CLA45 rides similiar to the GLA45, I think my decision is made. Especially if the RS3 isn't going to be released until 2017 in the US.

FYI, if you want to save cash on the CLA45, get the pilot prewire kit for 200, you then can add the becker for a few hundred extra down the road. My CLA45 is priced at 51K exactly how I want it, 53K for the GLA45, and about 44K for the S3 (Not having some key things I want)

EDIT: Some speculation here...if we use the RS5 and RS7 vs their S counterparts the price premium for an RS model averages to 32%. So if we take than into account looking at the S3, The RS3 should have a base price of circa $54,250.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

*Priced leaked*

dont know if it has been posted already, but the price was accidentally leaked on Audi Deutchsland site.


€56,600k for the German market

http://www.worldcarfans.com/114121685968/audi-rs3-sportback-priced-leaked-starts-from-56600

If you do the conversion, it comes out to $70k USD, but we all should know that these are two totally different markets, so conversion in no way should reflect actual starting price (if brought over the pond) as a base model should be around $56k possibly topping out at $70 once you fully loaded it. Just my predictions...


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

JOES1.8T said:


> dont know if it has been posted already, but the price was accidentally leaked on Audi Deutchsland site.
> 
> 
> €56,600k for the German market
> ...


And the DSG S3 sedan starts at 42,800 EUR which is about a 30% delta, suggesting ~$54 for a USDM RS3 Saloon.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Nachtsturm said:


> Did you drive the S3 with the Mag ride? Best I have been able to do is drive a CLA250 and compare it against the A3 2.0T. I enjoyed driving the Benz compared to the A3 more. Throttle response, and fun factor for me was better in the CLA250, as well as how I was able to fit in the vehicle. The deal breaker was the ride, the ride was more choppy and harsh than my old Firehawk with the 1LE suspension. The A3 had a nice ride, but didn't seem as responsive. There has to be a happy medium somewhere. Hopefully you have a driven a CLA250, or A3 so you can compare the two to the CLA45 and S3.
> 
> All CLA45's and S3s are not in my area. I was lucky and was able to test drive a GLA45, this car I really enjoyed. Ride balance was about perfect. If it didn't have every option box checked, I may have pulled the trigger. If the CLA45 rides similiar to the GLA45, I think my decision is made. Especially if the RS3 isn't going to be released until 2017 in the US.


Yeah, I've driven the S3 with and without magride. The S3 without is much more supple than the CLA45. The S3 with magride set to dynamic is closer to the CLA45, but still not quite as harsh, I think. The A3 I drove was probably a base model 2.0T quattro, no s-line or sport suspension... but I don't know for sure, it was back at the launch event. It was fine, but not as sporty or fun as the S3. It DID surprise me with how fun it was, none the less. I've never driven a CLA250 or GLA, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Vrickle (Dec 2, 2009)

Mcstiff said:


> And the DSG S3 sedan starts at 42,800 EUR which is about a 30% delta, suggesting ~$54 for a USDM RS3 Saloon.


I took a look at the US prices and price premium in moving from A5 vs. S5 vs. RS5 and A7 vs. S7 vs. RS7 and came to a similar conclusion. Based on those I guessed the RS3 would come in with a base right around $55k. And that sounds great to me as it leaves some room for at least a couple upgrades before hitting a number of $60-$65K. That's WAY more than I've ever paid for a car before but on the upper limit of what I would be willing to take on at this point - IF the car is worth it.


----------



## unclebuck-pa (Feb 22, 2011)

Vrickle said:


> I took a look at the US prices and price premium in moving from A5 vs. S5 vs. RS5 and A7 vs. S7 vs. RS7 and came to a similar conclusion. Based on those I guessed the RS3 would come in with a base right around $55k. And that sounds great to me as it leaves some room for at least a couple upgrades before hitting a number of $60-$65K. That's WAY more than I've ever paid for a car before but on the upper limit of what I would be willing to take on at this point - IF the car is worth it.


I think we're all in the ballpark - I'm at about a $55K estimate as well. Add a few $ for Black Optic, paint, rear airbags, etc and I land about $58K. Which sneaks under a really nicely optioned S4/S5.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nachtsturm said:


> Did you drive the S3 with the Mag ride? Best I have been able to do is drive a CLA250 and compare it against the A3 2.0T. I enjoyed driving the Benz compared to the A3 more. Throttle response, and fun factor for me was better in the CLA250, as well as how I was able to fit in the vehicle. The deal breaker was the ride, the ride was more choppy and harsh than my old Firehawk with the 1LE suspension. The A3 had a nice ride, but didn't seem as responsive. There has to be a happy medium somewhere. Hopefully you have a driven a CLA250, or A3 so you can compare the two to the CLA45 and S3.
> 
> All CLA45's and S3s are not in my area. I was lucky and was able to test drive a GLA45, this car I really enjoyed. Ride balance was about perfect. If it didn't have every option box checked, I may have pulled the trigger. If the CLA45 rides similiar to the GLA45, I think my decision is made. Especially if the RS3 isn't going to be released until 2017 in the US.
> 
> ...


I came from a C63 to my TTRS+ [APR Stage2+].IMHO you cannot compare an S to an RS,or and AMG Sport to an AMG,or an M Sport to an M.The RS,AMG,M [BMW] they are all a cut above and much modified and different,from brakes,suspension ,trim,not to mention the most important engine.Of course we are in a different price range.If you can't play in that park then don't come to it
I loved my time on the AMG Private Lounge and regret there is not a specific RS forum on Fourtitude,along with the Cheapening adverts,which NEVER appeared on the PL.
No I am not a snob,but I know what I want and like and am interested in,and I don't want it diluted.
Mac


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Had to resurrect this considering the recent news that the BMW M2 is official... and that BMW would be expanding their M lineup (and... *gasp... starting to implement AWD in some of their M cars!). We all know what competition does... it is good for car enthusiasts and can at times result in more offerings.

Here is how I see it... the S3 is not a CLA 45 AMG competitor... nor is the M235i... based on multiple things (such as performance and price point). With both the M2 and the RS3 confirmed, it is obvious to me things are heating up, and I would almost guarantee the RS3 will come stateside in sedan form. The M2 will almost certainly be offered (US Dealerships are starting to take deposits to reserve a spot... likely first Q 2016) and with the CLA 45 AMG and M2, if Audi wants to stay relevant, they have no choice but to bring the RS3 to the states.

Factor in the general growing trend of more performance variants being offered (Ford Focus RS confirmed to be a global car... and Ford Performance expanding to other vehicles) and the firece competition between Merc, Audi and BMW, along with the new ATS V and CTS V cars... and I am excited about what is coming in 2016! Really great time to be an enthusiast... I have pretty much decided my MKVI Golf R replacement will be either the BMW M2 or the RS3... with a heavy sway to the RS3.

Thoughts?


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

Just send us the Audi S3+

Lighter motor, better mileage, less money and a 2.0T at 375hp!! That is plenty!! As cool as the 5 cyl is, the 2.0T would out handle it.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Baylorguy said:


> Had to resurrect this considering the recent news that the BMW M2 is official... and that BMW would be expanding their M lineup (and... *gasp... starting to implement AWD in some of their M cars!). We all know what competition does... it is good for car enthusiasts and can at times result in more offerings.
> 
> Here is how I see it... the S3 is not a CLA 45 AMG competitor... nor is the M235i... based on multiple things (such as performance and price point). With both the M2 and the RS3 confirmed, it is obvious to me things are heating up, and I would almost guarantee the RS3 will come stateside in sedan form. The M2 will almost certainly be offered (US Dealerships are starting to take deposits to reserve a spot... likely first Q 2016) and with the CLA 45 AMG and M2, if Audi wants to stay relevant, they have no choice but to bring the RS3 to the states.
> 
> ...


The $50-60k sports car market is heating up, that's for sure! I am hopeful that Audi feels compelled to offer the RS3 in the US as a competitor to the CLA45 and the M2. But look at how long it took to get an RS4 here while the S4 played second fiddle to the M3. Regardless, I think the M3/4, ATS-V, and C63 will define the ceiling for the RS3 MSRP wherever it is sold. 



M this 2! said:


> Just send us the Audi S3+
> 
> Lighter motor, better mileage, less money and a 2.0T at 375hp!! That is plenty!! As cool as the 5 cyl is, the 2.0T would out handle it.


2013 TTS Curb Weight: 3,219 
2013 TTRS Curb Weight: 3,306

Had to say how much of the 87# is from things like larger brakes, springs, dampers, wheels, and tires; <100# between the 2.0T and the 2.5T sounds reasonable


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

Someone PM me when the RS3 bumper is available for ordering. I need one.


----------



## chenw87 (Nov 5, 2014)

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/audi-rs3-review-first-drive-2015-01-22


----------



## Vrickle (Dec 2, 2009)

From the Top Gear article...



Top Gear said:


> proudly boasting that the RS3’s rear-mounted, hydraulically actuated mulit-plate clutch can apportion 100 per cent of the available torque to the rear axle if necessary.


Did I miss this somewhere? I don't remember ever hearing that the RS3 can send *100%* of it's torque to the rear wheels.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Vrickle said:


> From the Top Gear article...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rabbitgtibbar said:


> The funny thing is, *every* Haldex system VAG has used has been capable of sending 100% of the torque rearward. At full Haldex lock, with the front wheels sitting on ice and the rears on dry pavement, 100% of the torque will go to the rear wheels. In the same scenario, less the ice, 50% of the torque goes rearward. That's not Haldex magic, that's physics. VAG admits as much, once you cut through the marketing BS (From the press release: *Depending on the* driving style and *coefficient of friction*, between 50 and 100 percent of the available torque can be sent to the rear axle.)
> 
> I'm almost positive that every Haldex unit has been mounted to the rear axle, too. I know it is in my uR32.


:beer:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

So I had an interesting discussion today with the Audi AG NA sales VP at Rector Audi in Burlingame Cali. He loves Avants and the RS3 as well as the 2.5 T and he plans on discussing a limited run of RS3's for USA similar to the VW R offerings numbered to 500 at his Audi AG meeting next week. Keep hope alive!


----------

